# Green splotch



## clark_kent (May 6, 2007)

I've noticed a green splotch appearing randomly on occasion. Anyone else seeing this anomaly?


----------



## shoe102879 (Mar 28, 2015)

might be kryptonite


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Have you seen your eye doctor?

Or could this be more a thing for a dermatologist?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

clark_kent said:


> I've noticed a green splotch appearing randomly on occasion. Anyone else seeing this anomaly?


Comcast?


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

I just caught a green splotch as well. I'm on FiOS. It caught it in the recording, so it's not a real-time output issue.


----------



## clark_kent (May 6, 2007)

I avoid kryptonite as much as possible.. and I have an eye appointment next week 

Yes, I'm on Comcrap (ops) I mean Comcast..

And, yes, the splotch looks like what beyondthetech posted.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

clark_kent said:


> I avoid kryptonite as much as possible.. and I have an eye appointment next week
> 
> Yes, I'm on Comcrap (ops) I mean Comcast..
> 
> And, yes, the splotch looks like what beyondthetech posted.


Isn't that a MPEG4 error?


----------



## clark_kent (May 6, 2007)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Isn't that a MPEG4 error?


Is there a way to find that out?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

clark_kent said:


> Is there a way to find that out?


That's why I originally asked if you were on Comcast.


----------



## clark_kent (May 6, 2007)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> That's why I originally asked if you were on Comcast.


So the splotch is a result of a MPEG4 error?

Any way to check/know if it's a result of transmission error, recording error or playback error?

I also have some random, occasional audio drop out. Could that also be a MPEG4 error?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

clark_kent said:


> So the splotch is a result of a MPEG4 error?
> 
> Any way to check/know if it's a result of transmission error, recording error or playback error?
> 
> I also have some random, occasional audio drop out. Could that also be a MPEG4 error?


No idea. Personal observation for several years is I seem to see them with when MPEG4 is in the equation as opposed to more and a different type of macro blocking when the entire system is MPEG2.


----------

